# mkiv rear brake rotor replacement



## LWLawrenceJr (Aug 13, 2008)

So, I've read a lot about doing the rear brakes on my 2001 jetta, however I haven't seen much on rear rotors. I'm planning on replacing both the pads and rotors on my car. Do you have to remove the caliper carrier when replacing the rear rotors? Does the rotor just come off without interfering with the carrier wrapping around the front?

Thanks


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

carrier needs to at least be one bolt off.


----------



## LWLawrenceJr (Aug 13, 2008)

figures that after I spend what seems like forever researching rotors, I found in a DIY thread a post that says, "to save time, don't pull the carrier off." That's refreshing b/c I don't really know how you'd get those 8mm bolts out, they're really in there.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

3/8 drive allen sockets? or an allen and use a box wrench on the end.. probably a 16mm or so as extra leverage.


----------



## shwagondawheels (Jun 18, 2004)

chris?


----------

